
Diamonds are a lab’s best friend - chmaynard
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/12/diamonds-are-a-labs-best-friend/
======
chmaynard
“A neuron’s magnetic field causes a change in the fraction of spins in one of
the two quantum states. Using a laser constrained to the diamond, the
researchers can detect this fraction, reading out the neural signal as an
optical image, without light entering the biological sample.”

Amazing research and great science writing!

This is also a good example of how a clever headline doesn't have to be
clickbait.

